# Any Paksitani Around?



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi everyone!
*I am 44, Pakistani and wish to stay in China and study Chinese for 1 year. **Any Pakistani who could help me with typical Pakistani concerns like food, halal meet and Pakistani community in and around Beijing or any other city worth living?*?
Thanks!


----------

